# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Hot to Decorate Your Home With 3D Printed Decor

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D printing offers incredible customization capabilities, including for the home. Guest writer Linda Williams of Modernize.com explores the uses of 3D printing in the home. Great décor ideas for 3D printing include a variety of products for the whole home: lamps and shades, vases, picture frames, furniture, kitchen tools, games, wall décor, and sculpture. Check out her insights in the full article: http://3dprint.com/65759/decorating-with-3d-printing/


Below is a look at some of the uses of 3D printing in décor.  Have any of you guys decorated your own homes with the help of 3D Printing?  Show us some pictures in the replies below!

----------


## Bassna

IMAG1702.jpg 
This^

----------


## MercedesStolp

Normally 3D printing marketplace is actually growing nowadays with their simplicity, easy to process and advanced ideas. As these days 3D printing has increased for bringing decorative and intricate their technology has been used as a method for carrying them.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

I have printed several items for around the house but more along the lines of 'it broke and is no longer available/too expensive to replace'. Items include: brackets for my wife's full length mirror, hinges for the toilet seat/lid, mounting bracket for the aerial, stuff like that. My mancave gets a few items too; cell phone stand, desk organizer, business card holder, and so on. Toys for my son too...

But that's only when its not running for work. I do a ton of prototyping for work.

----------


## sodolls

The wallpaper will become more figures with 3D to decorate my home. WOW

----------


## Bikeracer2020

> I can consider this as a complete advancement in home interiors. I am an interior designer in the horse niche. I am looking for decoration ideas in my field.


You have been banned and your spam post deleted

Your IP address 
*41.202.207.2 was found in our database!*

 This IP was reported *11* times. 

ISP
 Orange Cameroun SA

Usage Type
 Mobile ISP

Domain Name
 orange.cm

Country
  Cameroon

City
 Yaounde, Centre

----------


## kohlrabi

We were decorating the office for a Halloween Party. Our hr proposed to make the following models as decorations. Left to add a looot of a spider web.

halloween-decorations.jpg

----------

